# A look at my tanks



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

This is my grow out tank, consists of:

2x Blue gills

2x md silver dollars

1x huge silver dollar(thanks to bigfishy)

1x lg pictus catfish(thanks to bigfishy)

1x baby fire eel(thanks to bigfishy)

1x Id shark

1x yellow lab

3x senegal bichirs

1x black ghost knife

2x parrot cichlids

1x rapheal catfish

1x peacock eel

2x angel fish


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Nice tank and fish, but a little bit overstocking in my opinion


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

bigfishy said:


> Nice tank and fish, but a little bit overstocking in my opinion


yeah...i realised that....dont worry no more will be going in...


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Very nice 

Whats with the bungee cords? LOL


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

Jackson said:


> Very nice
> 
> Whats with the bungee cords? LOL


thanks lol....I know it looks ghetto but i have some mesh surronded over the top canopy so no fish jump out. I have the bungies to hold it in place My aro jumped and died ...so not taking anymore chances now


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

I could be wrong but looks like you have an angel fish in there as well? Interesting combo you have going!


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

Cory said:


> I could be wrong but looks like you have an angel fish in there as well? Interesting combo you have going!


thanks yeah i have 2 of them i think i forgot to add it in my stock list, yeah i have a unique combo going there


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

shark said:


> thanks lol....I know it looks ghetto but i have some mesh surronded over the top canopy so no fish jump out. I have the bungies to hold it in place My aro jumped and died ...so not taking anymore chances now


Hey if it keeps them alive who cares


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

Jackson said:


> Hey if it keeps them alive who cares


couldnt agree with you more


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

nice looking fish 

love the little Bichirs


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

Hitch said:


> nice looking fish
> 
> love the little Bichirs


thanks ...senegals grow slower than other bichirs...


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

shark said:


> thanks ...senegals grow slower than other bichirs...


Only until they reach the 6'' mark they grow sort of fast up until then. My big guy stopped growing about a year ago LOL at least I cant tell if he has grown since


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

Jackson said:


> Only until they reach the 6'' mark they grow sort of fast up until then. My big guy stopped growing about a year ago LOL at least I cant tell if he has grown since


oo what size is he now? and what kind of food you feed him? is he fat or skinny? feed mine a wide variety...krill,shrimp pellets,tubiflex worms.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

shark said:


> oo what size is he now? and what kind of food you feed him? is he fat or skinny? feed mine a wide variety...krill,shrimp pellets,tubiflex worms.


About 10'' I feed him filets and low fat trout chow that is it


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

Jackson said:


> About 10'' I feed him filets and low fat trout chow that is it


oo i should try that thanks


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Jackson said:


> Hey if it keeps them alive who cares


That's wrong

You can keep Goldfish and Banded Shark together too, but... you know its wrong!!!!


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

bigfishy said:


> That's wrong
> 
> You can keep Goldfish and Banded Shark together too, but... you know its wrong!!!!


LOL but we keep appropriate tank mates with our fish he is just setting them up for death


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

bigfishy said:


> That's wrong
> 
> You can keep Goldfish and Banded Shark together too, but... you know its wrong!!!!


Dude whats wrong?

I was saying who cares about the bungee cords not the tank mate selection.

try not being so judgmental and stop trying to be such a smart A$$.

Plus I dont see whats wrong with sharks choice of fish mix LOL


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

interesting mix. you must have to do a lot of water changes with that many fish in the tank.


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

bluekrissyspikes said:


> interesting mix. you must have to do a lot of water changes with that many fish in the tank.


Thanks well i didin't have a specific theme i just threw in fish that i liked and could of get along together.

Yes, believe me i do like 75% water changes every week.... if i dont do it one week u should see the amount of fish poop u see on my fine gravel.


----------

